# Large Live Baitfish



## BLC (Jun 25, 2009)

I have some coworkers, one from Europe and one from East Coast that are looking for some large (10 to 12") live baitfish in the Cincinnati area, for trying to hit some very large catfish in the 50lb + size. They are very adamant on it being 10 to 12" and live. So does anyone know of a place in the Cinci tristate area?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Get ya some worms and go catch ya some bait.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

baitfish that size are hard to com across and keep alive, no place sells bait that big. the two easiest to get that size are shad in castnets, or skipjack herring, small jigs and spinners on the ohio river. but both will die fast without a special tank.
I doubt you will find enough gills or bulheads that size.
your best option if you are willing to put the work in is get some worms and small hooks and head down to the lmr or gmr. fish with a one in piece of worm for small drum, suckers, and redhorse. they stay alive pretty well, are usually easy to get in that size, and are what the flatties are actually eating in the wild. fish the worms on a tight line and set the hook as soon as the rodtip bounces, it will take a while to get enough for bait but they work.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I would give you some tips on where and how to get your baits. Unfortunately, I see a stringer hanging out of the mouth of the big flattie in the pic. Those are not fish that should be kept and I know I'm not the only one who feels this way. No hard feelings but I would with hold information that would take another one of those fish out of our waters. Good luck and maybe consider taking some smaller ones for the table.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just because he has a stringer on one dont mean hes eatin em. He could be. We stringer our flats to take pics in the morning and if we keep for tourneys. Ive never in my life ate a flat of ANY SIZE but i will stringer them up.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mastercatman,if i read his post right,he only asked where to find bait.he did not ask your opinion of what you THINK he might or might not do with his fish.if you didn't want to help,then don't hijack the thread just to refuse to help,and preach your agenda.in other words,if you don't or can't help,why bother even opening your mouth in the first place.
it's highly irritating to me when people like you go out of your way to trash others just to make yourselves feel better.

yes,you're entitled to your opinion,but he didn't ask for it,and there are other ways of giving it than disrespecting other people with that kind of reply.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I know of no place that will carry such large live baits other than paylake bait shops. To expensive and very few want them. I catch all mine in the little miami river or east fork of the lmr. Large suckers are easy to catch, as are very large chubs, if you have a good hole......There are a few paylakes in my area that sell 10"-12" carp and suckers....but you will pay the price.... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

By the way, baits do not have to be huge to catch BIG cats...you can use 4" green sunfish , a bait that flatheads like, catch them in a creek, and even if you catch some smaller cats, you will catch LARGE cats, and you wont be paying $5 a pop for the baits.... something to think about.....


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Mastercatman...no one said he was keeping that fish he might have just wanted to keep it and get pictures.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I guess im not the only one who thought that mastercatman was being a a$$ for making that post. But hopefuly that flat was just being on a stringer for morning pics or a tourney and then being realeesed. It was a nice flat...


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Dont know anything about the area but look for some creeks using google earth or one of those programs and find the deep holes and fish with some wax worms... can catch plenty of creek chubs and they are great live bait.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm sorry you guys but I meant no offense. I stated it in my post. You guys just can't wait to jump on someone for anything. I only stated it because I have seen half a dozen really nice flats go home with anlgers in the past couple weeks. It just kind of bothers me. If he is keeping the fish for any other reason than the table fine. If it is for the table fine. You guys are ridiculous and this site is not what it once was. All too political anymore I did not come here to start an argument which is why I wrote my previous post the way I did. I wished the guys good luck and I meant no ill will by it. Relax while I withdraw my membership.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> You guys just can't wait to jump on someone for anything.


sorry,but you are the one doing the jumping (to conclusions) and told the guy you wouldn't help because you judged him with no proof of anything(which isn't your business anyway).then you say your excuse is that you were mad because you saw someone else keep a couple fish?and now you are defensive because you were called on it?
nothing political here,but there was some poor judgement and manners on your part.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would suggest to try to get some shad (but try to keep them alive). The best access for shad can usually be found at any of the dams but sometimes catching them at the dams is really hit or miss (definetly use a cast net). Plus you'll run a great chance at catching some redhorses as well. You get can get a ton one day and none the next, so be versatile. Also, just a suggestion to any guys holding fish for a picture or weigh in, what I like to do is use a duck decoy bag, a nice big mesh one. The one I have is 50 inchs long and can hold a couple very large fish (plus they make larger bags). I like using the duck decoy bag due to it puts less stress on the fish then having a rope stringer through the mouth and out the gill slit. The mesh lets in good water circulation as well to keep the fish in good shape. The bag that I got was around $34 dollars, and you can find them at Bass Pro, Gander, and of course Cabelas. You can use the bags from shore or on a boat but make sure their tied up good cause you don't want you catch and you bag to float away.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

The decoy bag idea is a good one, but i just dont feel cofortable puting a 30 to 50 pound flathead in one. We just cut a small hole in the lower lip and put the stringer through the hole. It does no harm to the fish. we caught 2 of the same flats we caught earlyer this year and the hole was healing on them very well. It goes to show that flatheads are real homebodys when you catch 2 of the same fish you caught just a week or so ago. And it also shows catch and releese is a great thing, you can catch the same 34 and 18 pound fish you caught a week ago and he still fights great...
P.S yeah i counted the same flat twice in my flathead log, I thought it should count as 2 flats....


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I didn't think that I would have been comfortable with the bags either until I saw how big the bags were. I can honestly say that my bag could hold 2 30s easily. But that's great that you caught the same flatheads and the wounds were healing nicely. If I only had a stringer to hold my fish I would have done the same procedure by putting a hole in the lip. Also, you will be surprised how many times you will catch the same fish in a year. I keep a log myself of the fish I catch out of Maumee river, I usually take weight, length, note the time of year water temp, water level, etc. But alas, things have been real slow lately.


----------

